# Dust



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i havent checked inside my computer in awhile i was ganna mod if a little after i get some extra cash .. but then i opened it up becuz my computer lagged a little so i got scared .. but there was UNBELIEVABLE dust ... i mean i have my computer on like 24/7

and well there was dust everywhere ... i would blow into my case and there would be dust all over my face

and well i heard that getting a fan filter for the side fan will make it look ugly .. so i didnt do it .. .. so should i just get a fan filter for the side case (which blows in) ? or any other suggestions

i mean dust off works .. but to have to open it up often and plus the price of the can add's up (even if bought at costco ) .. so help me out


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I have an air compressor at home, and a blowgun. It does a very good job. However the task must be undertaken carefully as not to dislodge anything, or break any fragile parts. Such as the fans. Removing the processor fan from the heatsink often lets you remove layers of dust you would not otherwise get to. If using an air compressor an air pressure regulator set to 20-30 psi is reccommended for the beginner at this. Also sometimes that heatsink gets a film of residue that not only makes it sticky to dirt/dust, it is also an insulator reducing heat dissipation efficency. an aerosol electronics wash is good for removing the film, but it's rather pricey.

And of course I do the dusting/cleaning outdoors.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

wow .. im envy ur "non-laziness" ... i would never be able to get my butt off this chair and take my computer outside to clean ... 

is there a way i can keep the dust from going into the case in the first place?
where did u buy ur blow gun? .. is it like a type of gun tat is like a blow drier where it doesnt require pressurization? 

and also is the computer vaccum .. worth buying? i mean i know .. the last time i check .. its only 20 dollars or so .. but does it work well? ... is it safe for fans? .. im guessing it is becuz its a "computer" fan .. but just in case ..


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I have two computers in this house I clean outside periodically, let my son clean his own.... I wouldn't bother with the "computer vacuum"I don't see that having the capacity do clean much more than a keyboard, which I think is in the photo on the box of most. You can probably do an ok job with a shop vac and the upholstery attachment (be careful, that's hard plastic) or a soft brush attachment. If you get energetic enough to go outdoors with it, you could put the hose in the exhaust side of the vac, and send the cloud windward.

Oh, the filter...
That isn't a bad idea, so long as you maintain it. I don't know if disposable or reuseable, maybe available either way.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

also when using an air compressor, stop the fan blades from moving as they might get damaged from spinning like a bat out of hell from air. also blow out the psu. i have 4 fans plus the 2 on the psu and 2 dogs, when i blew it out last week outside, lucky i was upwind. :laugh:


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

If you don;t have one of those "bling'd" up cases you can use a really cheap product for a filter...

...Pair of knee high nylons from the local $1 store...

work just fine and come in all kinds of colours...

KISS rule!

MD


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thats actually a good idea .. except it would look really weird in my computer becuz its half way "bling'd" up ..


----------

